# Westerly 22



## bsfree (Oct 25, 2001)

Can anyone advise me on the seakeeping capabilities of a Westerly 22. I am interested in having a pocket cruiser that can go just about anywhere, but have not had much luck on the web finding accounts of these boats offshore exploits. Any comments would be appreciated, including other small boats ( not Flicka prices) that might suit me.
Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There''s an excellent mailing list you can subscribe to for Westerlys. The group is very proactive and knowledgable about Westerlys. I don''t have the addy available but it should be easy to find.

Small Westerlys have a good history of crossing the Atlantic. Most I''ve seen cross were the 25 & 32 twin keel versions. In 22'', the single keel 22'' Cirrus or Super Cirrus is probably safer in terms of stability and is capable of serious ocean work. I know of one that sailed from Cal to Hawaii and back. It recently sold for $9500 rigged and ready...including vane, diesel, gear, etc. A Cirrus would be one of my picks for a deep water 22''r on a budget. I''d like it better if it had a full keel and attached rudder though. The only problem is finding a sound 35 yr old boat.


----------



## bsfree (Oct 25, 2001)

Thanks for the info Bill, I will check out the Cirrus, I am also checking out the Centaurs. I am in the UK right now and there are quite a lot for sale, problem is they are pound for dollar in price. Will probably wait till I return to the States before I buy. 
Thanks again for your help.


----------

